# Redline tires



## scott hatt (Sep 17, 2021)

What is the best redline tire (radial) to run on 14 x 6 rally 1 rims


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Probably the Coker Firestones


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

i bought Coker BFGs and they ride nicely.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Diamond Back Tires






Redlines Archives -







dbtires.com


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

I got RL Coker BFGs , they had a rebate going on them for awhile, not sure if it’s still out there


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I’ve purchased two sets of Coker Firestone Wide Oval Red Line radials for two cars. They ride great and look like the original bias ply tires. If you’re going for originality, the look, ride and safety from these radials are hard to beat.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

O52 said:


> Diamond Back Tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Coker Firestones are bias ply I have Coker BFG radials on my 64. Great ride.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't speak to the BEST part, but will advise there was/is a major backlog and it took several months to secure a set.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Rlamarche1 said:


> I think the Coker Firestones are bias ply I have Coker BFG radials on my 64. Great ride.


Coker may also have Firestone bias ply redlines in addition to the radial redlines.








Firestone Wide Oval Radial | Redline | FR70-14


We’re proud to announce the new Firestone Wide Oval Radial tire, a product that will bridge the gap between authentic bias ply tires and modern radials. Designed and manufactured in the USA, using new molds and materials, this tire features authentic sidewall markings and tread pattern, with...




www.cokertire.com


----------



## THomas Brumley (May 17, 2020)

Diamond Back


----------

